# The Official Support Thread



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

this is the thread you come to when you need support during your diet/lifestyle change/fitness routine/etc.

we'll all be here to help each other (of course, you can also start a new thread with whatever questions/concerns you have!), motivate each other, keep track of each other's progress, vent, brag, whatever you want!

in your first post in this thread, let us know what you're trying to accomplish, what you've been doing so far, how you've been doing it, etc. if you're on a diet, describe what the diet's like, what it is, etc. if you're trying to tone up, describe your routine, how often you do it, etc. feel free to include anything else!






i hope this thread will help everyone because i know for myself, when i've got somebody to talk to about it and will understand, it pushes me some more.

good luck, everyone, and keep us posted!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

today is day 5 of my "lifestyle change". i'm trying to lose weight and tone up. i'm not sure how much exactly, but until i feel satisfied. i'm thinking 25-30 lbs. or so. it might be too much, so that's why i'm not sure!

i'm not following any specific diet. basically, i'm cutting out junk, soda, high in fat/calorie foods, etc.

a few years ago, i lost about 30 lbs. without even exercising in about 7 months. i just ate healthy and learned to control myself. unfortunately, i gained it all back due to some things i went through in my life that kinda brought me down, so i turned to food, and that's how i gained the weight back.

this time, i'm adding cardio/weight training. i'm still a little shady on all of it, but i'm doing as much research as i can, and so far so good





hm, i think that's it. i don't have a set schedule yet with the gym and working out at home, but i'm trying! i actually look forward to it and don't look at it as a "chore" anymore, which is good


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds like your off to a great start! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## karrieann (Jun 9, 2006)

Yay Jen! This is a great thread! I will post tomorrow on my plans. Yay!!


----------



## LVA (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] richard simmons .... hmmm ... i realli need motivation right now .. i'm sitting here .. .eating a bag of chips and i just had chinese a few minutes ago ... it`s almost midnight .. but i'm going thru a lil depression phase right now ... i know what i'm doing will make me gain more weight .. which in turn will make me more depress ...

I'd love for u to post your results .... seeing every1's result has to motivate me right .. i hope so ....


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is mine. Gosh, I wish I had more motivation. I get really gung-ho about getting into shape and then 10 minutes later I am eating a brownie fudge sundae (it was REALLY good though!). Here are my goals

Weight loss goal: I weigh 145 and I am 5'2. I would like to lose 20 pounds by November 1st.

Exercise goal: For my first 2 weeks I would like to try my hardest to do cardio 3x a week and strength training 2x a week.

I have been trying to stay away from junk food and stuff, but I give in so easily. I was having a really rough day and so I turned to my faithful ice-cream friend. One of the things that has been helping me though is I do not eat after 8 PM. It's really hard sometimes. There are circumstances beyond my control sometimes where I do have to eat after 8, but for the most part I don't. I have also been trying to drink atleast 48 OZ. of water. I have tried drinking 64 oz. I'm not quite there yet and hate running to bathroom every 2 seconds. Anyways. Those are my goals and I will try to post results Sunday.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 9, 2006)

Great thread Jen. I was thinking about starting one like this myself. I'll have to think about my whole plan and post it later. I have a lot of weight to lose. I too went through some life stuff and gained a ton of weight. We can do it girls!!!!


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

my problem is just plain lack of motivation. i'm not an exercise person, so i have to really enjoy what i'm doing.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* today is day 5 of my "lifestyle change". i'm trying to lose weight and tone up. i'm not sure how much exactly, but until i feel satisfied. i'm thinking 25-30 lbs. or so. it might be too much, so that's why i'm not sure!
i'm not following any specific diet. basically, i'm cutting out junk, soda, high in fat/calorie foods, etc.

a few years ago, i lost about 30 lbs. without even exercising in about 7 months. i just ate healthy and learned to control myself. unfortunately, i gained it all back due to some things i went through in my life that kinda brought me down, so i turned to food, and that's how i gained the weight back.

this time, i'm adding cardio/weight training. i'm still a little shady on all of it, but i'm doing as much research as i can, and so far so good





hm, i think that's it. i don't have a set schedule yet with the gym and working out at home, but i'm trying! i actually look forward to it and don't look at it as a "chore" anymore, which is good





What a great thread, Jennifer!
Congrats on the steps you're taking to make lifestyle changes. Initially, I'd settle for anything I could get in the means of working out or at least start light. Even simply walking at first helps a ton! I'd love to know what kind of diet changes you made when you lost weight the last time!!

I'm interested in losing about 15-20 lbs. I currently weigh 135 and I'm 5'4". This is up from my average lifetime weight of 105. When I started gaining a bit of healthy weight it kind went downhill and now my midsection is icky. None of this is pregnancy whiplash. I got rid of all of that so it's even more disappointing that I'm just 7 lbs away from the weight I was the day I delivered my son. So, I don't plan to drop down as low as I was before, but if I could eat healthier, be more physically fit, tone my waist and lose my boobs, I'll be happy. Realistically I might be able to lose 10-15 lbs by August 30th, which is my birthday (hence...eightthirty), but slow and steady keeps the results, so I'll settle for anything. I won't be truly happy until I'm toned.

Sorry I'm rambling, but I guess you hit a sensitive spot. Hearing your (much more brief) tale of success and desire to lose weight again has motivated me!!

Let's keep eachother motivated! Jennifer, if you need advice on Cardio and Strength Training let me know.



Ooooh I miss the feeling of working out. I just might not cancel my gym membership even though I haven't used it in many moons.

Let's get physical!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 11, 2006)

well, i currently weigh about 130lbs. and i'm 5'5". i've gained about 15 lbs. over these past few months due to stress in school, not having time to work out, etc. i really just want to feel better about myself and my body. i hate the feeling of feeling lazy and fat! i just want to tone up...i'm not really concerned about the number on the scales, as i've found that to be a big letdown..realistically, i'm not going to weigh 100lbs..unless i'm starving myself. i want to know that i'm healthy, and my body is in the best shape possible.

i plan to do cardio at least 3x a week, hopefully increasing to 5x a week, along with random workouts like pilates, tennis, etc. i'm not following a strict diet-i'm just trying to eat healthier all together. i like the idea of a support group, i'll start posting here regularly.


----------



## estherika (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, so I'm the laziest person ever! For year I've been telling myself I should excercise, since I'm sitting infront of the computer for years now, not moving or anything (work, uni...) and never was on a diet (I'm rather thin, weigh about 50 kg).

Last week I received results of my blood test...high cholesterol...that really shook me I thought I have a few more years without health worries...

So...it's 5 days in a row that I'm exercising everyday and haven't touched chocolate (was practically addicted..



) and basically trying to change my bad habits...

Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 13, 2006)

I feel like I'm only gaining and not losing. It's hard to get motivated to exercise, but hopefully I will start really soon. Other than feeling like I have gained, I have stayed basically the same. My eating habits are a lot better and I have been cutting my portions down to almost half what I would normally eat.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* [email protected] richard simmons .... hmmm ... i realli need motivation right now .. i'm sitting here .. .eating a bag of chips and i just had chinese a few minutes ago ... it`s almost midnight .. but i'm going thru a lil depression phase right now ... i know what i'm doing will make me gain more weight .. which in turn will make me more depress ...
I'd love for u to post your results .... seeing every1's result has to motivate me right .. i hope so ....





i'm sorry to hear you're going through a depression stage



that's how i gained most of my weight. it's easier said than done (believe me, i know), but you need to stop going to food to cheer you up. like you said, it'll just make you more depressed! you know where you can come to if you need help/motivation





Originally Posted by *KimC2005* Here is mine. Gosh, I wish I had more motivation. I get really gung-ho about getting into shape and then 10 minutes later I am eating a brownie fudge sundae (it was REALLY good though!). Here are my goalsWeight loss goal: I weigh 145 and I am 5'2. I would like to lose 20 pounds by November 1st.

Exercise goal: For my first 2 weeks I would like to try my hardest to do cardio 3x a week and strength training 2x a week.

I have been trying to stay away from junk food and stuff, but I give in so easily. I was having a really rough day and so I turned to my faithful ice-cream friend. One of the things that has been helping me though is I do not eat after 8 PM. It's really hard sometimes. There are circumstances beyond my control sometimes where I do have to eat after 8, but for the most part I don't. I have also been trying to drink atleast 48 OZ. of water. I have tried drinking 64 oz. I'm not quite there yet and hate running to bathroom every 2 seconds. Anyways. Those are my goals and I will try to post results Sunday.

sounds good! good luck and keep us posted





Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* Great thread Jen. I was thinking about starting one like this myself. I'll have to think about my whole plan and post it later. I have a lot of weight to lose. I too went through some life stuff and gained a ton of weight. We can do it girls!!!! yeah we can! good luck and don't forget to keep us posted!

Originally Posted by *ivette* my problem is just plain lack of motivation. i'm not an exercise person, so i have to really enjoy what i'm doing. i know exactly what you mean, but now, exercising to me isn't like a chore because i keep thinking of how happy i'll be once i'm fit. maybe once you start, you'll enjoy it?

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* What a great thread, Jennifer!
Congrats on the steps you're taking to make lifestyle changes. Initially, I'd settle for anything I could get in the means of working out or at least start light. Even simply walking at first helps a ton! I'd love to know what kind of diet changes you made when you lost weight the last time!!

I'm interested in losing about 15-20 lbs. I currently weigh 135 and I'm 5'4". This is up from my average lifetime weight of 105. When I started gaining a bit of healthy weight it kind went downhill and now my midsection is icky. None of this is pregnancy whiplash. I got rid of all of that so it's even more disappointing that I'm just 7 lbs away from the weight I was the day I delivered my son. So, I don't plan to drop down as low as I was before, but if I could eat healthier, be more physically fit, tone my waist and lose my boobs, I'll be happy. Realistically I might be able to lose 10-15 lbs by August 30th, which is my birthday (hence...eightthirty), but slow and steady keeps the results, so I'll settle for anything. I won't be truly happy until I'm toned.

Sorry I'm rambling, but I guess you hit a sensitive spot. Hearing your (much more brief) tale of success and desire to lose weight again has motivated me!!

Let's keep eachother motivated! Jennifer, if you need advice on Cardio and Strength Training let me know.



Ooooh I miss the feeling of working out. I just might not cancel my gym membership even though I haven't used it in many moons.

Let's get physical!

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...4e7b46ac_m.jpg

the only thing honestly was just cut out all the crap, make sure the foods i chose were low in fat and calories. from there, the weight just kept coming off. the only thing i did was walk and that, i think, did help lots, but if i had exercised, i'm sure the weight would've stayed off! good luck and i hope you get motivated!

Originally Posted by *kam_621* well, i currently weigh about 130lbs. and i'm 5'5". i've gained about 15 lbs. over these past few months due to stress in school, not having time to work out, etc. i really just want to feel better about myself and my body. i hate the feeling of feeling lazy and fat! i just want to tone up...i'm not really concerned about the number on the scales, as i've found that to be a big letdown..realistically, i'm not going to weigh 100lbs..unless i'm starving myself. i want to know that i'm healthy, and my body is in the best shape possible.
i plan to do cardio at least 3x a week, hopefully increasing to 5x a week, along with random workouts like pilates, tennis, etc. i'm not following a strict diet-i'm just trying to eat healthier all together. i like the idea of a support group, i'll start posting here regularly.

sounds like you're on the right track. keep us posted and good luck





Originally Posted by *estherika* Ok, so I'm the laziest person ever! For year I've been telling myself I should excercise, since I'm sitting infront of the computer for years now, not moving or anything (work, uni...) and never was on a diet (I'm rather thin, weigh about 50 kg).Last week I received results of my blood test...high cholesterol...that really shook me I thought I have a few more years without health worries...

So...it's 5 days in a row that I'm exercising everyday and haven't touched chocolate (was practically addicted..



) and basically trying to change my bad habits...

Good luck to all of you!!!

that's so great! congrats on not reaching for your chocolate



good luck and i hope your cholestrol goes down!

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I feel like I'm only gaining and not losing. It's hard to get motivated to exercise, but hopefully I will start really soon. Other than feeling like I have gained, I have stayed basically the same. My eating habits are a lot better and I have been cutting my portions down to almost half what I would normally eat. so if you've been eating better, how come you feel like you're gaining? maybe you should be cutting more things out or adding things in that are much healthier?


----------



## JJ84 (Jun 13, 2006)

this is such a good idea for a thread!

Well, I started trying to get in shape for my summer vacation with dan after my uni exams about three weeks ago. Now I'm naturally quite slim, but not toned in the slightest! So far I'm doing ok, with only one bad area at the moment which I posted about earlier today!! but i'm working on that now thanks to some advice from MUT members.

I hadnt done any exercise for a couple of days... my sister came around and ended up staying, and because I work out at home i didnt really get the chance.

So today I started off with hamstring curls, squats, plies and this other thing i dunno what its called! Then I did the Dan Karaty 'Hotpants workout' which is great fun and I havent done it for about a year! Then ten minutes intensive on the exercise bike!!

I dont do this every day by the way! it would kill me! But right now I'm feeling really energised and happy i did it





Yay!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not really sure why. But, I am definately trying to add more fresh fruit and veggies. I have been eating a lot of salads and anything with lots of veggies. I have been craving fruit too. I eat lots of watermelon. It's very very low in calories and is a great source of potassium. I am trying to get motivated to exercise regularly. That part is my downfall and may be why I feel fat. I know I have a very slow metabolism too, which could be from thyroid issues. I have never had it checked though.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *JJ84* this is such a good idea for a thread!
Well, I started trying to get in shape for my summer vacation with dan after my uni exams about three weeks ago. Now I'm naturally quite slim, but not toned in the slightest! So far I'm doing ok, with only one bad area at the moment which I posted about earlier today!! but i'm working on that now thanks to some advice from MUT members.

I hadnt done any exercise for a couple of days... my sister came around and ended up staying, and because I work out at home i didnt really get the chance.

So today I started off with hamstring curls, squats, plies and this other thing i dunno what its called! Then I did the Dan Karaty 'Hotpants workout' which is great fun and I havent done it for about a year! Then ten minutes intensive on the exercise bike!!

I dont do this every day by the way! it would kill me! But right now I'm feeling really energised and happy i did it





Yay!

lol..good for you! keep it up!




well..today was my first day of working out, and also trying to restrict what i eat somewhat. i kind of wished i would have done this gradually, instead of just plunging into it, but that is ok, i can do it! i did some cardio (rode a bike for 30 minutes). it was kind of annoying though because i live right beside a highway, interstate, and train tracks.



and then i did some pilates. next thing i knew it had been 2 hours!

i'm really happy i did it though, i plan to stick with this cardio and pilates everyday. hopefully, in 2 weeks, i'll see some kind of results.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm gonna have to whip out my home exercise dvd's and my Ab Lounge (that I've only used once). Check out the free workout dvd in the Coupon Codes forum!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I'm gonna have to whip out my home exercise dvd's and my Ab Lounge (that I've only used once). Check out the free workout dvd in the Coupon Codes forum!! I just bought an ab lounge on Tue. How do you like it? Is it giving you good results? I have alot of excess skin from pregnancy that I's like to try to tighten. Let me know how it's working for you!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* I just bought an ab lounge on Tue. How do you like it? Is it giving you good results? I have alot of excess skin from pregnancy that I's like to try to tighten. Let me know how it's working for you!!! I bought it and it sat dusty for nearly a year.....but the first time I used it I could feel the results. I think you'll like it and I think it will work, but you've got to actually use it.....unlike me at first. I took a night off and I'm back on it tonight. Experts say you're not supposed to work the same muscle group two days in a row.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2006)

jj, sounds great so far! good luck!

kim, definitely add more veggies, but be careful with fruits because they're high in sugar. limit yourself.

okay, here's my update...

i weighed myself yesterday and yep, i gained 3 lbs. in a week. how the hell is that possible? well, i got my period this morning, so i'm hoping that's why. unfortunately, it's thrown me off. i've pigged out all day today and yesterday, but i'm over my cramps and such and will start back up tomorrow.

the person who's given me lots of motivation is my boyfriend and he's away til next wednesday, so i won't speak to him then, and i think that's kinda thrown me off, too. he's not here to ask me how i'm doing, what i'm doing, etc., so i'm kinda like, okay, pig out til he comes home because when he's back, i can't LOL

anymore updates?!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't really have any updates.. Still struggling to stay consistent, but todays a new day. I am starting off fresh and clean and will keep trying. I would say the weight gain is definately from your period. I know I always feel extremely bloated around that time. Good luck getting started again today! My boyfriend asks some of those questions too and like if there is a choice between coke and dr pepper he will drink coke because he knows I hate coke but he knows I LOVE LOVE Dr Pepper. He said that way I won't be tempted. I'm trying to cut out all the soda, but its hard sometimes.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 17, 2006)

well i haven't been eating so healthy either, i recently got in a huge fight with my parents and am in the process of moving suddenly..so i'm kind of depressed and anxious. i haven't had time to work out either




but i do plan to stay with it! as soon as i get settled in. don't feel bad jen, about binging during your period-i'm guilty too. it's soo hard not to. my doc told me that you're moody during your period and sad, and your body craves carbs b/c carbs have something that makes you happy..the key is to indulge in healthy, low cal carbs, like popcorn.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 17, 2006)

You'll get back into it soon! Everday is a new day. I try not to always wait until Monday to start over. Things will calm down and you will be able to get back on a better routine, kam..


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm 5'6 1/2"-5'7", and I weigh about 125 pounds (last time I checked). My overall frame is a cross between average and skinny, but I have some extra fat that I dislike which is placed directly onto my midsection (stomach and hips) and having thighs that are a tad smaller would be great as well. However, my main concentration is losing the stubborn fat on my stomach. I know you can't spot target where you'd like to lose fat, and I've read that the place where you usually put on weight is the place that it's hardest to lose weight from... so this will prob. be VERY hard for me. Oh, and I'll add in my love for mostly ALL food minus veggies and a couple other things... I DESPISE veggies, and I'm aware that I should learn to like them, but I caaaannnn't!



I do love food though, and I eat a lot



I exercise on the treadmill mostly every day, unless I have an INTENSE dance class that day. I walk on the beach during the spring/summer because I stay at my beachhouse a lot at that time during the year. I've always wanted to cut out the crap, but I love food so much that it's SOOOO hard for me to do that. This time, I'm realllyyy gonna try. If I just drop some of the "crap" I love that I have, I know I would lose some weight! I'm not all that concerned about the number on the scale, I just want my stomach to be one that I can feel comfortable having on my body. And if my thighs were a bit smaller, my size 3/4s would get on a lil more easily. So basically I am just gonna try to eat better and keep up the exercising.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* My boyfriend asks some of those questions too and like if there is a choice between coke and dr pepper he will drink coke because he knows I hate coke but he knows I LOVE LOVE Dr Pepper. He said that way I won't be tempted. I'm trying to cut out all the soda, but its hard sometimes. that's sweet/supportive of your boyfriend! i used to think it'd be hard to give up soda, but now it actually makes me sick. i got over it quickly!

Originally Posted by *kam_621* well i haven't been eating so healthy either, i recently got in a huge fight with my parents and am in the process of moving suddenly..so i'm kind of depressed and anxious. i haven't had time to work out either



but i do plan to stay with it! as soon as i get settled in. don't feel bad jen, about binging during your period-i'm guilty too. it's soo hard not to. my doc told me that you're moody during your period and sad, and your body craves carbs b/c carbs have something that makes you happy..the key is to indulge in healthy, low cal carbs, like popcorn. i'm sorry you got into a fight with your parents and you're depressed



i hope everything is okay. that's a great tip, though. i'm gonna buy some popcorn next time i go food shopping. thanks! i hope you're okay





Originally Posted by *KimC2005* You'll get back into it soon! Everday is a new day. I try not to always wait until Monday to start over. Things will calm down and you will be able to get back on a better routine, kam.. i always start in the beginning of the week, too! today's sunday, so i'm starting again.
okay, so let's see how good i can be this week!

how's everyone doing?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 19, 2006)

Today has been a good day. I still haven't done any exercise, but I might be able to get to that later in the day. I have been drinking a ton of water since I started that water challenge. I live in the bathroom now



I'll update more later this week


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *prettybabi11492* I'm 5'6 1/2"-5'7", and I weigh about 125 pounds (last time I checked). My overall frame is a cross between average and skinny, but I have some extra fat that I dislike which is placed directly onto my midsection (stomach and hips) and having thighs that are a tad smaller would be great as well. However, my main concentration is losing the stubborn fat on my stomach. I know you can't spot target where you'd like to lose fat, and I've read that the place where you usually put on weight is the place that it's hardest to lose weight from... so this will prob. be VERY hard for me. Oh, and I'll add in my love for mostly ALL food minus veggies and a couple other things... I DESPISE veggies, and I'm aware that I should learn to like them, but I caaaannnn't!



I do love food though, and I eat a lot



I exercise on the treadmill mostly every day, unless I have an INTENSE dance class that day. I walk on the beach during the spring/summer because I stay at my beachhouse a lot at that time during the year. I've always wanted to cut out the crap, but I love food so much that it's SOOOO hard for me to do that. This time, I'm realllyyy gonna try. If I just drop some of the "crap" I love that I have, I know I would lose some weight! I'm not all that concerned about the number on the scale, I just want my stomach to be one that I can feel comfortable having on my body. And if my thighs were a bit smaller, my size 3/4s would get on a lil more easily. So basically I am just gonna try to eat better and keep up the exercising. you posted as i was typing my earlier post, so i missed it! sorry!
i'm sorry your belly's hard to get rid of it, but if you keep trying (come here for motivation!), i'm sure you can do it! good luck and keep us posted





kim, i gotta work out a little later, too, and i've been peeing all day because of the water challenge, too LOL


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jennifer, can we make the support thread a sticky??

Does anybody have any updates how their progress is going?? I think sometimes we have to get downright mad about not exercising and about not eating better. I think that is what gives us motivation to exercise and eat better.


----------



## LVA (Jun 21, 2006)

Kristin - hope u feel better soon hun





I am sooo lazi. everytime something comes up i make an excuse that i can't go to the gym that day .. and i will wait until sunday to start going to the gym ... so .. basically ... i end up going once a month .. .LoL

well .. today i decided to do that thing where i don't eat after 7pm



My b/f decided to surprise me by taking me out for chinese @ 9:30pm



! I had to eat so much cuz it was a buffet and i hate having to pay $10 and not eat anything and i didn't want to disappoint him ....

anywho ... now when i look down @ my toes... i can't even see my toes .. cuz my belly is so big LoL . ...(1st time my b/f saw me after i had just finished dinner... he asked me if i was pregnant, cuz i'm usually so tiney Lol)

hmmm ... gonna have to ditch that not eating after 7pm thing


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know what you mean LVA! I try not to eat after 8 PM.. But sometimes that is really hard! I have really been sticking to it for the most part though. I don't know that it has helped, but we will see! I am trying to be more motivated! Ugh, it just takes work and time and effort.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 21, 2006)

kim, i'm gonna check with the other mods to see if it's okay to make a sticky. thanks for the suggestion!





i DO get mad at myself, but it doesn't make a difference





kim, sorry to hear that. i always come up with excuses like, well, you can't waste food/mood, so let me just eat it... but it's so bad! you need to stop! LOL

oh, and i can't do that no eating after 8 thing. i stay up late and i'd die. i do make sure i eat veggies, though, or something healthy/low carbs.

i have no updates right now.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha.. My late night snacks ARE never healthy. It's usually like ice cream or candy or something like that, so I had to stop eating after 8.. I'm not quite disciplined enough to tell myself no to those things if I eat after 8! I exercised today, ate healthy, and drank LOTS of water!! I feel pretty good today, besides this headache from h*ll!


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok I need to join this thread, I've put on a fair bit of weight since october or so, and i really wanna lose it all and then some within the next couple of months. I think the main the reason i've put on weight is i went through a bad patch last year with my ex, then started uni, so i went from comfort eating to partying and drinking. It really bothers me because its now beginning to show, like i know its not just in my head, even my mother has commented on it



and also because i used to be really healthy, always exercised and ate well, and now im addicted to loads of junk.

But in the past few days i've avoided soda and got back to water, which was my first step. I'm going to try and stock up on healthy foods tomorrow so i can make a proper start with my diet on thursday or so, and I've dragged out my rower machine and cycle machine to my bedroom, and i've ordered a new trampoline, and i've also got a yoga dvd im gonna try and use. Also being back at home means i should walk my dog everyday



I've also bought a few packs of vitamin pills.

So, i'm really gonna try and make a go of it, wish me luck! My main goals are really to lose weight, tone up, get my skin a bit clearer, and to generally improve my health, so i'll use this thread to keep me going.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 6, 2006)

blah! i haven't posted in here in awhile...

coconut, good luck! how are you doing so far?

any updates from everyone else?

i haven't been eating well at all, or working out. i keep saying i'll start once i start working which will be this or next week and i'm pretty sure i will. it's just i'm home all day doing nothing and when i work, i'll finally have something to do and keep me from eating, even though i'll be working at a restaurant, but i look at food so much there, i get turned off!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been doing everything 1/2-a$$ed. Everyday is a new day. One (or a dozen) slip up is just that. I still try to continue even after I've fallen.

*Fall seven times, stand up eight.*


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2006)

I am STILL wanting to lose weight. How is everyone doing?

I'm not doing a darn thing, but I'm ready. I've been packing and looking at pics of myself pre 2003 and I was HOT! Now I've got a big intertube around my waist and I"m ready to get rid of it. It's time to put that AbLounge to work.

Has anyone ever used the book 8 Minutes in the Morning by Jorge Cruise and seen success??


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2006)

glad you bumped this back up!

i plan on starting my diet when i start my new job in 2 weeks. sounds stupid, but if i sit home all day and do nothing (like i do now), i lose my motivation, so i'm so excited! i can't wait to lose all this disgusting fat.

i've never read that, mel, but good luck and keep us posted!

oh, and i made this a sticky


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

Blah.. I dont even wanna talk about how I am doing.. I really really need to start again soon!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blah.. I dont even wanna talk about how I am doing.. I really really need to start again soon! start in 2 weeks with me


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay. That sounds good to me! Are you gonna be doing any particular diet or just eating healthier? My little sister is wanting to do Weight Watchers and wants me to do it with her. I am just not sure if I have time to go to meetings or not though.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I dusted (literally) my treadmill off this morning and got my lazy [email protected]$ on it for 30 min!!

I really need to lose some weight and get back in shape. I have started eating alot better for the past two weeks and have lost about 6 lbs, but I have a long way to go!

If I don't check in here with progress every week or so someone needs to yell at me because I have probably went back to my evil ways!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay. That sounds good to me! Are you gonna be doing any particular diet or just eating healthier? My little sister is wanting to do Weight Watchers and wants me to do it with her. I am just not sure if I have time to go to meetings or not though. my older sister does WW and i was thinking of joining, so once i start work and get money, i might. you don't have to go to meetings, but i heard it REALLY helps keep you motivated.
oh, and i just eat healthy. no particular diet.

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I dusted (literally) my treadmill off this morning and got my lazy [email protected]$ on it for 30 min!! I really need to lose some weight and get back in shape. I have started eating alot better for the past two weeks and have lost about 6 lbs, but I have a long way to go!

If I don't check in here with progress every week or so someone needs to yell at me because I have probably went back to my evil ways!!





good start! if i don't see you in here updating, get ready for my PMs


----------



## lynnda (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer!!! Maybe that will keep me motivated!


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey lynnda.. How is everything going w/ your routine?

I am planning on starting on Monday. I am going to the state fair Saturday and I would feel like I am sabatoging myself if I tried to start tomorrow and ate a funnel cake Saturday. I will probably just eat healthier (cut out the soda, sugar, and fatty foods) and I will try to exercise more frequently then once every 2 weeks


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, lynnda, how's it coming along?

sounds good, kim! i can't wait to start. once i'm done here on the boards, i'm gonna surf around a little and look up some articles about exercising and eating right. i could use some more knowledge when i start next week.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

i weighed myself this morning and i lost 5 lbs. this week! i know it's mostly water weight, but it made me feel good which means i'm still motivated





how's everyone doing?


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats Jen..

Well, I started becoming more motivated to exercise. I am trying to eat a lot better and pretty much trying to regulate my calorie intake. I am still working on it, but its getting better each day.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats Jen.. 
Well, I started becoming more motivated to exercise. I am trying to eat a lot better and pretty much trying to regulate my calorie intake. I am still working on it, but its getting better each day.

good to hear! i need to start going to the gym again.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 21, 2006)

I get a break this week from school since its Thanksgiving! Soo... That means I will have some time to exercise! I would like to lose atleast 10 lbs before Christmas.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls, ive decided to join i need motivation, like kim im 5'2(on a good day usualy im 5'1 1/2 lol) and i weigh 145, i havent been around if anyone noticed cuz i have been really really sick, so i didnt eat for 2 weeks not to promote anorexia, but i lost 10 lbs so it wasnt in vain. though id trade the 10 lbs for not getting so sick anyways i wanna lose more, i feel i could look better than i do an yeah i think im just gonna start walking for 10 mins a day im a girl w no time! my friend volunteerd at the spca and she lost 30 lbs ina few mths by just walking the dogs a few times a week ne ways lemme know

xoxo


----------



## Vicky.K (Nov 21, 2006)

what fitness do you do in the cold season,... any preferences?




what fitness do you do in the cold season,... any preferences?


----------



## Jinjer (Nov 21, 2006)

ok..i need some motivation....

i regained 10lbs between Augast and now and i NEED to lose it...i mean i know what to do but i'm just...lazy....

i think i'm going to have lots of fruits and veggies and fish/lean chicken and see what happens...

my goal is 100oz water a day along with green tea.....i have a coffee habit that i NEED to kick

also i was on a chocolate binge for a while...need to get rid of that

and no exercise

but i'm going to the gym after work

Diet Strategies###

check this out guys...i'm about to undertake something similiar


----------



## Solimar (Nov 22, 2006)

Well...being in college and being so busy, I've opted for McDonalds and fast food for the longest time. Now I know it's got to go. I'm for SURE cutting out fast food, any kind of junk whatsoever and stocking up on water, fruit, the whole 9 yards. I'm 5'9 so I balance my weight really well, but it's there...and I'm looking to rid myself of it. I got this book, the G.I. Diet which helped my brother lose a TREMENDOUS amount of weight, and I'm either going to join a gym, or just go to my school to work out...cardio and weights, then lunges, crunches and all that at home. My motivation is increasing now, and I'm starting on Monday. No more putting it off! =)


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright girls, I need your support haha. I'm 17 years old (18 in a month) and am a typical lazy teenager. Its about time I start getting in shape, get toned and maybe loose a couple pounds.

I will try to do yoga regularly... and maybe whip out my carmen electra strip tease workout videos hahah.

And.... im cutting out the chocolates :'(

Wish me luck!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

how's everyone doing?!


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how's everyone doing?! still no motivation to exercise

i need a diet plan i can follow


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 2, 2007)

starting a diet. I am not in shape, and getting over weight. I want to so bad i am eating better not 100% better but i used to eat all the time in the day , like i would eat 2 burgers a plate of fries, then candy and soda soda soda... well i have made it where i eat a meal, and later if im still ungry i eat a salad or grab some fruit and 3 sodas top a day, i try to only have two. one for lunch and one for dinner and stick to water. So i am doing fairly well on that, but exercise i just can not find the motivation. IM lazy, i swear



. how can i get motivation. any tips


----------



## farris2 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been on weight watchers/lean cuisine diet for almost a month.I have lost around 10 pounds and I have been hitting the gym really hard the past 2 weeks.Now the scales are not moving! WTH?

I have not cheated I should add....I have been very strict.


----------



## Lia (Aug 13, 2007)

BUMP! Because we all need motivation!

Yeah, today i started the diet



I don't like to diet, i think i get a bit sad- but today things are currently flowing smoothly.

GOOD news: today i'm also going to start on my belly dance classes! Let's see if i like it - later i'll post my experience


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 14, 2007)

I am jumping in on this thread... I had my bf measured today and it has gone down from 40% to 37! I started at 44% about a year ago. This made me happy.

I have a tricky situation because I have struggled with eating disorders and so shouldn't be too preoccupied with weight and food etc, and still I need to lose a bit of fat/weight... Anyhoo, I am starting back up with pilates again on Thursday, and I am walking a LOT right now too because it helps me relax and let my thoughts wander.

Lia: Belly dancing sounds like fun!


----------



## Lia (Aug 14, 2007)

UPDATE: the belly dance class yesterday was SO fun! Difficult, but a lot of fun




And it's given me a bit of a boost



But i discovered i can't move my hip to the left, lol - and that my coordination is awful


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 14, 2007)

What a great thread! I am going on vacation from August 15 until August 23. I am going to do a colon cleanse while I am vacation.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 16, 2007)

omg i think this thread came to me at the right time! upon seeing this i've been thinking to myself that i need to change for the better. right now i'm doing okay but i want more than that....i want AMAZING!

so for me this isn't about just getting fit (i'm already pretty fit and healthy) but just looking better and feeling better so...you'll see more pics and updates soon lol


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd like to lose about 10-15 pounds for my engagement and drop my dress size to a size 4. I'm normally a US size 6 but the weight has been creeping up and I'm a size 6-8 these days.

I will defintely be cutting out junk and taking up a good form of exercise I can do at home...will be getting a treadmill or an eliptical soon (I hate going to the gym, I've been a member of 2 gyms and end up never going). I'm going to do it slowly and steadily this time around as I've had my wild flings with crash diets in the past lol.


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm hoping to shrink down to a size 10 (6US) for prom, last time I lost weight my BMI was like 24 so it was more motivating doing it for my health than doing it for vanity =[

20pounds hopefully, that might mean smaller than a 10 but whatever.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 6, 2008)

here's my inspiration pic! (Louise Redknapp for those non-British. ex-singer and wife of a football player)

http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/2...riumph2uc9.jpg

ha! i can only dream :-(


----------

